
Ramses – A distributed system for rendering 3D content - desdiv
https://github.com/GENIVI/ramses
======
donclark
I dont see a demo on their github page. Anyone find any?

Nothing here:
[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bmw+ramses](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bmw+ramses)

[https://at.projects.genivi.org/wiki/display/DIRO/RAMSES](https://at.projects.genivi.org/wiki/display/DIRO/RAMSES)

~~~
valine
I couldn't find anything either. A distributed 3d rendering system isn't very
useful if it doesn't produce nice looking pictures. They should really add
some sample renderings to the their wiki.

~~~
tech_man7
Golem Project has dozens of engineers working on distributed computing and
have rendering capability today. GitHub:
[https://github.com/golemfactory](https://github.com/golemfactory) and website
is [https://golem.network/](https://golem.network/)

~~~
fermuch
I do not mean to be harsh, but this sounds exactly like an ad for golem which,
IMHO, is not the right place nor time for.

~~~
tech_man7
You're right--I could have made my point differently. I just pulled up the
Ramses Github and didn't see much activity whereas I knew of a different
repository with thousands of lines of working code.

------
ArtWomb
Thanks, BMW! From the docs:

    
    
        # Example
    
    
        In a very simplified example, a client instance (e.g. the Navigation process) will create a 3D scene and "publish" it within the connected RAMSES applications (e.g. the renderer of each HMI).
    
    
        These renderers will "subscribe" to the published scene and show it on the screen.
    
    

So not just for the giant grids you see at CES. But also applicable to thin
clients, LAN party play, art gallery installations, etc.

~~~
mschaef
My suspicion, particularly with that example, is that this is something they
use in their cars to present various interfaces.

~~~
zeotroph
Any guess as to what type of network layer they use there?

I thought cables are short enough in a car that they can attached the displays
directly to rendering hardware. Are there other advantages? Provide a fallback
in case one render process fails?

~~~
mschaef
Not really, but car manufacturers have actively used network based electronics
for easily twenty years or more. (In the early 2000's, I did some work on CAN
interfaces for PC's that were often used to connect them to car hardware.)

The network simplifies the wiring and reduces the amount of wire used.
Material cost reductions across the life of the car (from design to use).

------
zeotroph
Slightly off topic, I remember another distributed UI system that was posted
to HN or mentioned in the comments not that long ago. I think it supported
normal 2d widgets and maybe 3d as well. It was nothing web/js based but had
native clients. Anyone remember this? I tried searching for it to no avail.

I am fascinated by such systems. In the best case you get screen/tmux re-
attachment features for GUIs, down to the application level, not desktop level
(x11/xpra does some of this). And you do not just stream pixels across a
network (like x11) but have at least some of the render logic locally. If you
can then use local graphics hardware that seems like an unbeatable
combination.

Maybe some websockets/webgl/webassemly which does all that will become the de-
facto platform agnostic GUI platform in the future.

~~~
nikofeyn
was it vvvv?

[https://vvvv.org/](https://vvvv.org/)

[https://vvvv.org/propaganda](https://vvvv.org/propaganda)

~~~
zeotroph
No, I think it was not windows only, and not as "fancy" or versatile, just
something like gtk or Qt with built-in networking.

But this looks neat as well, I did not know that one nor found it during my
search.

~~~
rzzzt
GTK3 has had an HTML5 rendering backend for a while now, but it does fall
under the "streaming pixels" category:
[https://blogs.gnome.org/alexl/2010/11/23/gtk3-vs-
html5/](https://blogs.gnome.org/alexl/2010/11/23/gtk3-vs-html5/)

------
gallerdude
Off-topic: At that point do we run out of software names? At least "Ramses" is
an acronym for something reasonable, it feels like a lot of them intentionally
make no sense.

~~~
kabdib
They just get recycled. I've worked on projects with the same code name at
different companies.

By the way, if your company is in desperate financial difficulty, circling the
drain with increasing speed, and the management cobbles up a "save the
company" project and they name it "Falcon" it is WELL past time to polish your
resume and bug out. I've seen _that_ code name several times, and it's spelled
utter doom (two bankruptcies and one buyout that was worse than going
bankrupt).

In my head the conversation goes something like this:

\----

[Int. meeting of High Management]

MARKETING HONCHO: "This is it. We're going to save the company with this new
product. We're calling it Project Phoenix. Rise from the ashes! When can
engineering start?"

ENGINEERING DIRECTOR: "Uh, don't Phoenixes burn themselves to death? Isn't
that kind of a negative thing? The teams are a little burned out from the last
save-the-company death march."

"You have a point. Let's call it something like . . . Fee-- no, um, Fun--, no
. . . um, Falcon. That's it. Project Falcon."

"I _guess_ that's better."

"Go save the company."

"Right. I'll just pop down to engineering and cancel all the vacations. When
can you tell us about the product?"

"Later, when we decide what color it should be."

\----

I have insufficient data, so it's possible that any project named after a
large bird is bad juju. Stay safe :-)

------
Theodores
The first time I have seen any code from the trillion dollar automobile sector
make it into the Open Source world, not that I go looking. What else could
there be?

Let's try General Motors:

[https://github.com/GeneralMotors](https://github.com/GeneralMotors)

Yep, that is empty.

~~~
swalsh
Actually this is General Motors too:

"The GENIVI Alliance is a non-profit automotive industry alliance committed to
driving the broad adoption of open source, In-Vehicle Infotainment (IVI)
software and providing open technology for the connected car. The GENIVI
Alliance was founded on March 2, 2009 by BMW Group, Delphi, GM, Intel,
Magneti-Marelli, PSA Peugeot Citroen, Visteon, and Wind River Systems"

